

Sleeper spaceship could carry first humans to Mars in hibernation state - wslh
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/10/07/tech/innovation/mars-hibernation-flight/

======
transfire
I doubt it. First, improvements to thrusters will sooner lead to shorter
trips. Secondly, if we build ships in space instead of on the ground we can
build much better and larger ships and can accommodate the journey.

And we should get started pronto.

